# Streaking and "sparkles" Sony VPW 50



## srsmith (Aug 13, 2007)

Recently had a kind of disturbing thing happen with my Sony VPW 50. While watching a movie streaming on VUDU @ 1080p, we saw some what appeared to be white horizontal streaks running randomly across the picture and some thing I could describe as "sparkles" in the darker scenes. (I should note, you had to stand next to the screen to seem the sparkles, they were not visible from our normal seating area.. about 12' from the screen) 

I checked all of the HDMI connections, and stopped the VUDU streaming and switched to a Blue Ray disc. The streaking ended, but the "sparkles" were still visible.

For what its worth, I have an Outlaw model 990 preamp, an LG BluRay Player & am using Monoprice HDMI cables. The LG has an ethernet connection to the router. The Sony projector bulb is relatively new maybe 150 to 250 hours on it.

Some thoughts I had are is that this could be due to:
Loose connections,
Bad Cables (do cables just go "bad" after a while?)
A failing projector (I hope not !)
A failing preamp (maybe an excuse to get a new one?)
or 
Low Line Voltage?

Any ideas or thoughts would be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what type of screen do you have?


----------



## srsmith (Aug 13, 2007)

Stewart Firehawk, 120"

BTW, we have had this set up for about 2 years, with no problems.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Can you capture an image of these sparkles?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Standing close to a Firehawk you should see sparkles. But not in dark scenes. :scratch: Better get a picture for Leonard.


----------



## srsmith (Aug 13, 2007)

The sparkles are not due to ambient light. I've noteiced that the screen has a kind of "sparkley" quality in normal day light. 

It looks like individual pixels are misfiring .... its kind of like "snow" in old time TV .. but much less so.

I'll try to get a picture an add it to this thread.

Thanks for taking the time to read the thread and offering any suggestion.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Start with a new HDMI cable. They are cheap enough and if that doesn't solve the problem go from there. I wouldn't go looking for something worse until the simple stuff is ruled out. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Could you be referring to "noise"? I had the fluttering sparkles on my display when my "brick" for my XBOX 360 got too close to my hdmi cable. Moved it and problem solved!


----------



## srsmith (Aug 13, 2007)

Well the problem has resolved itself. The streaking is gone ... We watched another movie last night on Vudu @ 1080p and it was flawless. The "sparkles" have essentially gone away as well. My uneducated guess is that there was something amiss with the line voltage... or some other interference was causing noise or static.


----------

